# Rancilio Silvia UK plug



## RhysT (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi all,

just received my Silvia but she's not got a UK plug. She came with a UK adapter but I'm not sure that's safe. Should my adapter have a fuse inside?

Many thanks,

Rhys


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Yes it is common practice and adapter has 13amp fuse inside.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've just received a BT router and that came with a universal plug. Euro plugs are 240v so no worries over voltage either.

Welcome btw. Someone with a decent name at last! :classic_laugh:


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@RhysTCan't you just cut off the European plug and replace it with a good ole fashioned UK 3 pin plug ?


----------

